# 40" loco wheels for dummy engines & are rerailers a good idea in tunnels



## 69GE (Jan 8, 2013)

Hay new to this forum. Stating up a HO layout in my basement after 25 year layoff. Maybe this time will plan ahead better and use better products. Am modeling a portion of the Feather River between Reno,NV and Marysville, Ca.
Of couse have tons of questions, will read more on DCC or not, and all the great material on this site. 
1st Q: Have a few old locomotives and just want to convert to Dummies in the yard. Thought I could just strip the gears off the 40" wheels ( wise find some spare wheels to do this with.).

I have a few bridges and Tunnels in store for my layout. 
2nd Q: how to make a one way rerailer, Can not find any thing of this nature on thw WWWeb. Of course will create hatches for tunnels.

Thank U


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You probably will not find spare the 40" spare wheels you need very easily. and why would you want to strip them to dummy status, are they that bad of runners?

Why bother with a one way rerailer just get a stock 2 way rerailer and put that in there! Rerailers in a tunnel is always a good Idea!:thumbsup:


----------



## 69GE (Jan 8, 2013)

I saw somewheres in my researching a photo of a single direction rerailer at the mouth of a tunnel. I think it was up at Kadee,CA.

About the wheels:
Hopefully some one will have some old wore out units that will fit and I cn keep the originals for returning to ctive service.
Most are duplicate engines and they would look good hitched up as dummies in the high Sierras.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You could just cut one two way rerailer in half!

List some of the engine makes that you need the wheels for I have a ton of them here that I can part with.


----------



## 69GE (Jan 8, 2013)

NIMT said:


> You could just cut one two way rerailer in half!
> 
> List some of the engine makes that you need the wheels for I have a ton of them here that I can part with.


Thanks that seems like the best deal for the rerailers.:thumbsup: I tried to emulate some in balsa. They need both the outer and inner parts, so the balsa would not hold up very long under main line traffic.:thumbsdown: 

As far as the locomotives I am now estabalishing a roster in a spread sheet for all the components I have. Just learning how to tell one manufactorer from another. So it will be awhile, Thank You for the offer!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

No problem at all! Just drop a line when you find out what you need!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Just remove the worm gear from the top of the gear towers and the engine should free-roll.


----------

